# Coupler / Hitch Ball Height 25rss



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I need to pick up my 25RSS tomorrow from the dealer after some warranty work. I have a new TV and want to adjust the ball height before I get there. Can anyone tell me what it is on the 25RSS? Not sure if it differs between models.

By the way, I'll post pics of the new TV and update my signature this weekend. Hint, I know Oregon Camper and Castle Rock Outbackers will like it.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I was told all are 23 in to the top of the ball for level


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The coupler varies a little but they average just less then 24". So the ball should be just above that.


----------



## Kyoutbacker (Apr 26, 2006)

My 2006 25RSS is 22" at top of ball when at level.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

There seems to be a couple inch difference on some of these. I was able to measure mine and it's around 21". I put level on the trailer front A frame and inside on the floor and measured to top of coupler.

Seems like with all the Equalizer questions lately that the height would play a big role in proper performance.

Thanks,


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

campmg said:


> I put level on the trailer front A frame and inside on the floor and measured to top of coupler.


You have to be a little careful on this measurement campmg. Actually using a bubble level in this case only works if the ground the trailer is on is level also. What yo really need to do is park on a flat area (level is great, but flat matters more), and level the trailer by measuring from the the frame to ground both in the front and at the rear of the trailer. When you have the trailer set - with the tounge jack - so that those measurements are the same, then measure the height of the coupler.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Kyoutbacker (Apr 26, 2006)

I'm in East Kentucky. We don't have flat. Have to go to Ohio to find that.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. I haven't picked it up yet so called Keystone. The rep said his engineers told him it's 17 3/4" on the 25RSS and is higher on the larger models. This is considerably less than the 22" my dealer originally said when we set up the hitch and less than what most expect. I'll have to try PDX's method and measure the frame front and back before taking the coupler measurement.

It seems that this calculation would be an important component and first step necessary to properly adjust one's hitch. I'm not sure of the engineering behind it all but it seems that you can add/subtract washers and adjust L brackets all day long but if the height is off you won't get it right.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Thats a big difference 17 3/4 versus 23. The 23 was to the top of the ball.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

campmg said:


> Thanks for the replies. I haven't picked it up yet so called Keystone. The rep said his engineers told him it's 17 3/4" on the 25RSS and is higher on the larger models. This is considerably less than the 22" my dealer originally said when we set up the hitch and less than what most expect. I'll have to try PDX's method and measure the frame front and back before taking the coupler measurement.
> 
> It seems that this calculation would be an important component and first step necessary to properly adjust one's hitch. I'm not sure of the engineering behind it all but it seems that you can add/subtract washers and adjust L brackets all day long but if the height is off you won't get it right.
> [snapback]125839[/snapback]​


The engineer must have been looking at it upside down. the 17.75" is to the BOTTOM of the 6" frame. The coupler is mounted aligned to the top of the frame.

Add 6 to 17.75 and you get 23.75"


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Andy, thanks for the post. That makes a lot of sense. I won't even start in with my engineer jokes. This puts it where everyone thought. I should be able to pick it up tonight and have some comfort now that the hitch will be ok.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I did the measurements last night as suggested by PDX and everyone here is right on. It's 23.75" so I'm real close with the hitch height.

Funny thing when I picked it up from service. They didn't use my blocks but had the tongue setting on a small piece of plywood around 1/2" thick. I jacked it to the top but couldn't get the ball underneath the coupler. They had to lift it for me with the machine they use to tow trailers around the lot and I added wood to raise it enough.

I always thought the wood was just there to reduce cranking but learned you need a good 6" to keep the trailer high enough to hitch up. The toungue will not raise the trailer enough by itself. Anyone else notice this?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

campmg,

Glad to hear you got the measurement sorted out.









As far as the tounge jack not being long enough to hitch up, that does not sound right. I need almost a foot of blocking under mine to lift everything high enough to get the Equal-i-zer bars set (the axle flip is not helping here!), but I can easily get under the coupler without any blocking at all.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I thought it was weird too. You should have seen me standing there, looking at this thing and trying to figure out how I either lower the truck or raise the Outback. First thought was ball is too high but it's just under 24".

Seems like I have the ball height set correctly for the coupler. Assuming the trailer is level I thought you should be able to raise it enough above level to fit underneath. How much should you be able to raise it above level?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Never gave it a thought about being able to go high enough without blocks under it. Last year when I picked mine up from the dealer after hours, it was sitting on a 4 x 4 and I could not get under it. I had to use my blocks and 6 x 6 to get under it.

Put 6 x 6 standing with blocks under tongue and then let that support the trailer so I could get another block under jack. Fun









John


----------

